# Hintergrund-Spirale erstellen



## josDesign (23. September 2003)

Hallo!

Ich versuche jetzt schon lange eine Hintergrundspirale zu erstellen für ein Weinetikett.

Die Spirale soll aus 2 Farben mit weichem Verlauf sein, und in der Mitte des Etiketts beginnen. Das ganze soll dann im Uhrzeigersinn sich "rausdrehen"


Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich das mit PS7 hinkriegen kann?


Kenn mich halt ned so gut aus mit PS, leider  


Für hilfe wäre ich fürchterlich dankbar!

mfg
josdesign


----------



## flip (23. September 2003)

was du mal versuchen kannst.
wenn du sowas in der art wie einen strudel meinst.
-neues dokument öffnen
-kreis als auswahl
-einen verlauf in die auswahl ( mit den zwei farben die du willst ) nimm mal erst
einen normalen verlauf ( gleich das erste icon )
- dann filter > verzerrungsfilter >strudel
- mit den strudel einstellungen rumspielen bis das ergebnis gefällt.
ichhab hier mal volle kanne 999 genommen:

das ganze sieht dann nach 2min so aus.
man kann natürlich jetzt noch an allen einstellungen rumspielen bis es gefällt.





falls du das nicht meintest müßtest du dein problem näher definieren =)
greetz flip

//edit:
hab gerade gesehen, das es sich nicht im uhrzeigersinn rausdreht =)
aber das lässt sich leicht beheben. einfach beim filter strudel -999 oder 
-diegewünschte zahl einfügen.


----------



## josDesign (23. September 2003)

WOW Danke genau das meinte ich , muss ich mir mal gleich reinziehen...

danke


----------

